# Bigger Injectors?



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking at doing the C2 SRI as well as the Integrated Engineering billet fuel rail and I was looking to possibly do bigger injectors at the same time while everything was apart. Just looking to see what you guys had to say about it, brands, size, etc. Thanks :beer::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

If you aren't boosting it, or changing to an E85 tune I would not even waste the money. The tune made for the SRI is for standard injectors NA.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> If you aren't boosting it, or changing to an E85 tune I would not even waste the money. The tune made for the SRI is for standard injectors NA.


I wasn't sure. So the gains wouldn't be worth the cost basically then?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats if you even see a gain, you could also loose power possibly


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Thats if you even see a gain, you could also loose power possibly


Fair enough. Just starting to dive into this motor so I'm not sure what to expect yet. Should be fun though. Thanks for the advice :beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

From everything i have read so far it seems as though stock fueling is good for more than 300 hp. Can't see why you would need fueling until you get into the double digits boost.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

What size are the stock injectors?


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

Injectors must be matched to the software. There is NO need for bigger injectors on a NA car. Unless you do E85 and even then you need software.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys 👍 I appreciate it!


Sent from my whatever using that thing


----------

